
Digital Resistance: the Telegram monument built by schoolchildren in Russia - app4soft
https://nevnov.ru/554515-shkolniki-iz-lenoblasti-naduli-deputata-i-na-ego-dengi-ustanovili-pamyatnik-telegramu
======
app4soft
Monument built on 27th April 2018 in Staropolye[0] village in Saint-Petersburg
region, Russia.

This[1] is original news and there are few other news[2,3] that use original
news as reference. There is video[4] posted by Meduza.io[5].

There is news in English too[6].

[0]
[https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1%D1%82%D0%B0%D1%80%D0%BE...](https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1%D1%82%D0%B0%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%BB%D1%8C%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%B5_%D1%81%D0%B5%D0%BB%D1%8C%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%B5_%D0%BF%D0%BE%D1%81%D0%B5%D0%BB%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5)

[1] [https://nevnov.ru/554515-shkolniki-iz-lenoblasti-naduli-
depu...](https://nevnov.ru/554515-shkolniki-iz-lenoblasti-naduli-deputata-i-
na-ego-dengi-ustanovili-pamyatnik-telegramu)

[2] [http://www.the-village.ru/village/city/news-
city/310725-pamy...](http://www.the-village.ru/village/city/news-
city/310725-pamyatnik-telegram)

[3]
[https://ria.ru/society/20180428/1519629909.html](https://ria.ru/society/20180428/1519629909.html)

[4]
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8c6C9-2qnvY](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8c6C9-2qnvY)

[5] [https://meduza.io/video/2018/04/27/v-leningradskoy-
oblasti-p...](https://meduza.io/video/2018/04/27/v-leningradskoy-oblasti-
poyavilsya-pamyatnik-telegramu-ego-nevolno-profinansiroval-deputat)

[6] [https://www.sott.net/article/384053-Digital-Resistance-
Schoo...](https://www.sott.net/article/384053-Digital-Resistance-
Schoolchildren-trick-Russian-officials-into-erecting-monument-to-banned-
internet-messenger-Telegram)

